# Hit Those Ponds



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

If your not particular regarding species. The Bluegills, Green Sunfish and LM Bass are feeding heavily in small ponds...at least the one I hit in Delaware today...I suspect there all in about the same shape.

They'll nail about any fly especially anything foam with rubber legs.

Seem to be on the sides of ponds that are on the receiving end of a breeze and many, many located near over hanging trees waiting for food to drop...lot's of small bug activity, spiders etc.

LM's are hitting anything under the water with some flash and vibration.

Never usually catch much this early but today was 20-30 or more in about 2 hours...almost every other cast or so, figuring in a few trees and snaggs as well.

They were hitting the flies as readily if not more than my son's wax worms.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Good to know. Will have to get out this week.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Probably around 100 fish on today about 25 of thos small LM's.

Lot's of fun, everything caught on flies tied by myself including some deer hair surface poppers...should save a ton of money this year without tossing 2.00 flies to the trees.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I hit a small pond in my neck of the woods with my new fly outfit. Had fun catching a couple dozen gills and crappie. A slow sinking black ant, then switched to a pim and a bobber.


----------



## zac (Aug 1, 2006)

i hit a pond today and got a few gills on the flyrod. first ever fish i got on the fly rod


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Zac, congrats on the first fish on the fly rod. Welcome to the wonderful world of fly fishing. You'll never be the same.

brhoff, I went up to the ponds you pm'd me about yesterday just to look around and planned on fishing it today. On my drive back home I happened to scratch my neck and found a tick crawling along there! I slammed on the brakes, jumped out of the car along with my sister-in-law who walked up there too, and started checking for more. I found three more on the inside of shirt, but luckily no more on me. When I got home I stripped and started checking more thouroughly. I found two crawling on my shins, two in my unders and one embedded in my thigh!!!! I got him to back out with a match. Holy crap. What the heck is up with that? I didn't walk in the bushes or trees, just walked along the path. 
Being new to Ohio, what kinds of ticks do we have and what kinds of diseases do they carry? How likely is it to get something from ticks? These ones were pretty small and reddish in color. Eeewwwhhh, nasty little things!


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Dunno, never came across one up there. Not surprising though. The heavy rains followed by the temps in the 70's...looks like you walked through a hatch.

Probably deer ticks.

I always have waders on up there, that might have spared me.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

a week ago i went to a small pond by my house and just slamed big gill and some crappy i caught about 50 gill and 15 crappys on a wolly bugger flie with out the tail ofish after fish i might go to this one pond by my house tomarow that has a lot of small green sunfish i caught all these fish in 
1hour 1/2. what a blast


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

brhoff said:


> If your not particular regarding species. The Bluegills, Green Sunfish and LM Bass are feeding heavily in small ponds...at least the one I hit in Delaware today...I suspect there all in about the same shape.
> 
> They'll nail about any fly especially anything foam with rubber legs.
> 
> ...


I hit the same pond on Saturday Morning from 8 till 11:30. Fished a Yellow Gurgle pop with a white buctail tail in size 10 and a size 16 BHGRHE. Got hit on almost every single cast with a two-fer on at one point. (Didn't land them both, but had em both on for a few seconds!) Mostly panfish with a few baby bass. Wasn't sure if they were LMB or SMB b/c some were very bronze with red eyes and some weren't, so maybe both. Had a great time (and not one single tick!) I lost count between 70 and 80 fish!


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

The problem I am having now is that many of the small ponds I like to fish are weeded over already. I guess due to the rearly summer-like heat we have gotten into.

A week and half ago, I went up to Delaware and ened up leaving after an hour or so. They were hitting but dealing with the weeds got to me.


----------

